# aborrecer (Portugal, Brasil)



## Muito obrigado

Boa tarde a todos!
Gostaria que me dessem exemplos que costumam usar no dia-a-dia. Não quero exemplos de dicionários, apesar de serem interessantíssimos. Sem sombra de dúvidas, a relação com o espanhol é um fim.
Desde já o meu MUITO OBRIGADO


----------



## Tomby

Exemplos em espanhol ou em português?
Ao dispor!
TT.


----------



## Muito obrigado

Em português europeu/do Brasil relacionado com o espanhol.
Um milhão de vezes o meu MUITO OBRIGADO por tudo ou por nada porque só a sua atenção tem um valor inestimável.


Tombatossals said:


> Exemplos em espanhol ou em português?
> Ao dispor!
> TT.


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Posso dar uns exemplos em português europeu:

- Não me aborreças sempre com as mesmas perguntas! Já respondi mil vezes!
- Estou à espera de um telefonema e nunca mais vem, estou tão aborrecida!!
- Este filme é enorme e não tem intervalo, que aborrecimento!

Muito obrigado, pergunta sempre, não aborreces nada!


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Atomina said:


> Posso dar uns exemplos em português europeu:
> 
> - Não me aborreças sempre com as mesmas perguntas! Já respondi mil vezes!
> - Estou à espera de um telefonema e nunca mais vem, estou tão aborrecida!!
> - Este filme é enorme e não tem intervalo, que aborrecimento!
> 
> Muito obrigado, pergunta sempre, não aborreces nada!


 
Hmm. Porém, _aborrecer_ no sentido de causar tédio, não tem relação com o espanhol, pois para nós significa odiar ou ter aversão:

- Aborrezco salir de paseo con mi suegra.
- ¡Todas las amigas de mi novia me aborrecen! (Elas me odeiam)
 
Também não é uma palavra muito coloquial, acho eu. Usa-se mais *detestar.*

Saudações.


----------



## Tomby

Eis algumas frases com aborrecer e derivados: click
TT.


----------



## amistad2008

Olá, Muito Obrigado!

Posso tentar? Em português aqui no Brasil eu uso aborrecer assim:

Hoje estou aborrecida. = Hoje estou chateada.
_Hoy estoy molesta._

Esse tipo de gente sempre me aborrece. = Esse tipo de gente sempre me incomoda.
_Ese tipo de gente sempre me_ _fastidia/molesta_.

Não sei se era o que precisava.

Abçs


----------



## Tomby

amistad2008 said:


> Hoje estou aborrecida. = Hoje estou chateada.
> _Hoy estoy molesta._


Normalmente se diz "_Hoy estoy cabreada_" por não dizer o outro: "_Hoy estoy jod..a_".
TT.


----------



## Muito obrigado

Antes de qualquer coisa, manifesto os meus agradecimentos aTombatossals, Atomina, the atomic nina, Giorgio Lontano e amistad2008. 
Acho que não me esqueci de ninguém, pois não? 
Vejamos, então normalmente usamos muito o verbo ABORRECER tanto no Brasil como em Portugal como o sentido de INCOMODAR, IRRITAR e até de ENTENDIAR. E em *Espanha* usa-se *ABORRECER* com o sentido de *DETESTAR*.. Com este sentido (DETESTAR) também poderíamos usar em Português mas se calhar não é uma acepção usual hoje em dia. Talvez seja assim.
Sempre sinto imenso prazer ao ler vossas respostas.
Sempre o meu MUITO OBRIGADO  : )


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Então, aborrecer em português e espanhol são "falsos amigos"  Também não sabia, já aprendi qualquer coisa hoje, que bom


----------



## Mangato

Atomina said:


> Posso dar uns exemplos em português europeu:
> 
> - Não me aborreças sempre com as mesmas perguntas! Já respondi mil vezes!
> - Estou à espera de um telefonema e nunca mais vem, estou tão aborrecida!!
> - Este filme é enorme e não tem intervalo, que aborrecimento!
> 
> Muito obrigado, pergunta sempre, não aborreces nada!


 
Pelas dicas que põe Atomina, aborrecer portugués corresponde-se com o aburrir espanhol.

Aborrecer em espanhol quer dizer *odiar.* 

Acho que é um matiz importante.

Abrrezco la guerra = Odio a guerra

Qué aburrido es hacer siempre lo mismo = Que aborrecimento facer sempre as mismas coisas

Cumprimentos,

MG


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Mangato said:


> Pelas dicas que põe Atomina, aborrecer portugués corresponde-se com o aburrir espanhol.
> 
> Aborrecer em espanhol quer dizer *odiar.*
> 
> Aho que é um matiz importante.
> 
> Abrrezco la guerra = Odio a guerra
> 
> Qué aburrido es hacer siempre lo mismo = Que aborrecimento facer sempre as mismas coisas
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> 
> MG


 
Aaaah agora compreendo, existe um verbo da mesma família, aburrir, e esse sim corresponde ao nosso aborrecer! 

Boa! Obrigada, Mangato!


----------



## Muito obrigado

No dicionário Aurélio XXI aparece, como primeiro sentido de ABORRECER, "sentir horror a; abominar". E os exemplos que encontramos lá são: "“Luís Garcia amava a espécie e aborrecia o indivíduo.” (Machado de Assis, _Iaiá Garcia_, p. 3); “abriu mesmo meia janela para arejar o quarto, aborrece os odores noturnos” (José Saramago, _O Ano da Morte de Ricardo Reis_, p. 59)." Na primeira acepção de ABOMINAR podemos ler " sentir horror a; detestar; aborrecer" e na de DETESTAR, “ter horror a; abominar, aborrecer, odiar”.
No comentário que fiz anteriormente, estava a fazer referência a este sentido de ABORRECER. Repito que acho que não costumamos fazer uso deste verbo com esta acepção. Concordam comigo? Têm a mesma impressão. Talvez eu esteja totalmente enganado. 
Saudações a todos!
E como sempre o meu MUITO OBRIGADO!


----------



## Mangato

Acontece o mesmo no espanhol, mas o invés. Aqui usamo-lo com o significado de *detestar, odiar*, aliás, utilizamos aburrir para nos referir ao tedio



 *aborrecer**.*
(Del lat. _abhorrescĕre_).

*1. *tr. Tener aversión a alguien o algo.
*2. *tr. Dicho de algunos animales, y especialmente de las aves: Dejar o abandonar el nido, los huevos o las crías.
*3. *tr. *aburrir* (‖ molestar). U. t. c. prnl.
*4. *tr. p. us. *aburrir* (‖ exponer, perder o tirar algo).
¶ 

POR NADA


----------

